# walking shoes?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody have any experience with these walking shoes?









Hypersoft Sneakers


The softest shoes on the internet pamper and protect your feet . Easy to slip on and off with a superb air-cushion heel and anti-slip grip, Hypersoft are the best shoes to wear after wearing shoes all day.




en.gethypersoft.com





or any others?
I'm in the market for a really comfortable walking shoe ( or "sneakers", or whatever you want to call them! , at a decent reasonable price)🤪


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I need a pair with ice spikes. Had a fall today. Ice under what looked like snow.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't tried these.

I've had very good results with New Balance shoes (sneakers) for casual walking. They have a variety of models, but some are pretty strong in cushioning and support.

I'm a city guy who walks a lot. Today, 6 km. A few years ago I was getting a lot of foot pain, but I went to a good shoe store and the guy recommended some of these New Balance models. I've been wearing these and haven't had any foot pain since so I'm sticking with them!

New Balance 860 series
New Balance 1260 series

I also started using orthotic inserts. They sell these for runners, available at every running store, around $50 or $60 for a pair that comes ready in a box (not custom). They are sold for runners, but fine for walking too.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> I need a pair with ice spikes. Had a fall today. Ice under what looked like snow.


Yikes. Might want to check out London Drugs. I saw (near the cash register) they sold small packs of screw-on ice spikes.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

My daughter has some sort of convertible winter boots/shoes. Spikes only exposed when needed. 
We are not usually here for winter. Doing a lot of walking but not well equipped!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> I need a pair with ice spikes. Had a fall today. Ice under what looked like snow.


yes, we use these occasionally when needed around here.
we got some at either SD Mart or Can Tire. Stretchy-rubber kind that you pull onto bottom of shoe /sneaker / boot. Got on sale for about $10-12/ pair? Worked quite well actually.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> anybody have any experience with these walking shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these look really interesting. let us know if you buy them. I have been looking at the Vessi waterproof show but they are lot more


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I haven't tried these.
> 
> I've had very good results with New Balance shoes (sneakers) for casual walking. They have a variety of models, but some are pretty strong in cushioning and support.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. james. I will check them out.
FWIW, one of most comfortable sneakers I ever had was Adidas, few years back....wish i had bought about 3 pairs😛


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

If you want good walking shoes, you can go to a Running store, and tell them you want a walking shoe.
They typically have a more knowledgeable staff, which will do a gait analysis and get you a shoe designed for your walking style.

You can go to a shoe store as well, but I find that most tend to be style, then function.

I've intermittently had luck at the chains (Sportchek etc).


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree if someone wants to be sure to get the proper shoe, go to the specialty walking/running places where staff actually know something about what they are talking about. SportsChek et al don't cut it in my opinion.

In Kelowna, the main ones are Play. Fresh Air and Running Room


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> i agree if someone wants to be sure to get the proper shoe, *go to the specialty walking/running place*s where staff actually know something about what they are talking about.


Unfortunately, in Ontario we can't go anywhere but on-line these days


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

On shoes.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Unfortunately, in Ontario we can't go anywhere but on-line these days


Wait till the lockdown is over.

I've been happy with RunnersChoice and Running Room
but there are others.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Agee with a specialist store and knowledgeable staff for anyone planning to walk more than a few km a week.
Sneakers are not the answer, proper walking shoes are.


----------



## ludetuner (Dec 28, 2016)

MK7GTI said:


> On shoes.


This is what I run with now. Took a bit of time to get used to but I like them a lot.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I ordered Yaktrax for my wife & I. Will see how those work. 









Yaktrax


Canada's home to Yaktrax. The best winter footwear traction devices.




www.yaktrax.ca


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> FWIW, one of most comfortable sneakers I ever had was Adidas, few years back....wish i had bought about 3 pairs😛


Good point here. If you find something you love, you should buy a few pairs and I think I will do this from now on.

Shoes aren't a perishable item. They keep!


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

With potential fallen arches, I use Joyas. For sandals, Teva. Both are expensive but worth it.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> I ordered Yaktrax for my wife & I. Will see how those work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrived yesterday - -16C this morning. May not try them just yet :📉


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Good point here. If you find something you love, you should buy a few pairs and I think I will do this from now on.
> 
> Shoes aren't a perishable item. They keep!


No, they don't.
Shoes don't quite flex the same after 2 years or so. I don't stockpile more than a 18 months ahead for that reason.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> No, they don't.
> Shoes don't quite flex the same after 2 years or so. I don't stockpile more than a 18 months ahead for that reason.


OK thanks, that is interesting. I didn't know that.

So you have noticed a loss in flex in just 2 years? Damn.


----------



## jessc (Nov 11, 2017)

My employment keeps me on my feet most of the day so I'm always looking for the most comfortable footwear. I've used a lot of New Balance runners, very happy with them. Currently have a pair of Nike Air Monarchs that were on sale through Marks online that feel really good. Also had a couple pairs of Merrell slip ons, the Jungle line. They have good support and arch and do well in snow and slush. I was leaving a clients house earlier in the week, walked across deck and went down on the first step leading down. Before I landed on my azz, feet out in front of me I though "I hate it when this happens!" lol
These nanospikes from MEC look like one option for ice.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> OK thanks, that is interesting. I didn't know that.
> 
> So you have noticed a loss in flex in just 2 years? Damn.


Yes, but that was when I was running a lot more, lately I've been busy.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Jargey you have posted on vaccines and walking shoes for when you can go out and mattresses for when you stay home. You have got both scenarios covered. Diversification lowers risk. What's next? You need a big TV, surround sound and a bar fridge to put in the bedroom near the new bed.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

GreatLaker said:


> Jargey you have posted on vaccines and walking shoes for when you can go out and mattresses for when you stay home. You have got both scenarios covered. Diversification lowers risk. What's next? You need a big TV, surround sound and a bar fridge to put in the bedroom near the new bed.


👍👍👍


----------



## groverclampitt01 (11 mo ago)

right now I'm looking for something suitable for both sports and everyday life


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe look into Salomon gtx's
I walked 950 km in spain with them and they held up great.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Hoka.


----------

